# Gaming Rechner für 2000 €



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Hallo Leute wollte mir in der nächsten Zeit ein neuen Rechner kaufen habe 2000 € zur verfügung. Nur den Monitor habe ich schon ausgewählt Samsung Syncmaster 226BW 22 Zoll Wide Screen für 235 €. Den Monitor Preis vom Gesamtpreis abziehen   

MFG Gabba


----------



## skicu (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Willst du auch eine Frage stellen oder uns nur mitteilen, dass du zuviel Geld hast?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				skicu am 03.05.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du auch eine Frage stellen oder uns nur mitteilen, dass du zuviel Geld hast?




ne wollte die frage eigendlich schon stellen


----------



## RunYon (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 03.05.2008 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dann stell auch die Frage


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				RunYon am 03.05.2008 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja stimmt sry naja dann stellt mal bitte ein zusammen 

danke im vorraus


----------



## dragoon123 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

hier mein Vorschlag für ein System:
Das dürfte ne ganze Weile genug Leistung bringen.

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor                    ca. 130,-
Board:       Gigabyte X38-DS5                      ca. 170,-
CPU:          Intel Core2Quad Q9550           ca. 480,-
Kühler:      Thermalright IFX-14                   ca.   50,-
GPU:         Geforce 9800GX2                       ca. 430,-
Ram:         OCZ Reaper 2x2 GB                  ca. 110,-
FP:             Samsung Spinpoint 500GB     ca.   70,-
Netzteil:     Chieftec Turbo Serie 800Watt ca. 110,-
Brenner:    Samsung SH-S203B                ca.   30,- 
Kleinteile:  Schrauben, Lüfter etc.              ca.   20,-      
gesamt:                                                          ca.1600,- 
Vergiss nicht Versandkosten mit einzukalkulieren.
Ein Betriebssystem brauchst du auch noch, es sei denn du hast schon eins.
Die Preise sind annähernde Schätzwerte und dienen nur zur Orientierung.


----------



## N-Traxx (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				dragoon123 am 03.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU:          Intel Core2Quad Q9550           ca. 480,-


Da reicht auch der Q9450, der lässt sich auch ohne Probleme auf 3,5GHz Takten.



> GPU:         Geforce 9800GX2                       ca. 430,-



Die Karte ist momentan noch quatsch, da reicht eine 8800GTX bis die die neue Chipreihe rauskommt

Für das übrige Geld kann man ein besseres Board und schnelleren Speicher kaufen.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N-Traxx am 03.05.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dragoon123 am 03.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich würde gern 2 karten kaufen 2x 9800 gtx und 1066 ram 4gb


----------



## Goliath110 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				dragoon123 am 03.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Board:       Gigabyte X38-DS5                      ca. 170,-


Mit der Board-Wahl bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden da es für knapp 15€ mehr ein X48 DQ6 gibt
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a293290.html

oder aber fürs gleiche Geld ein Maximus Formula
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a295180.html

Wenn es 2 NVidia Karten sein sollen brauchst Du ein SLI-Board. Hier würde ich dann das Asus Striker II Formula nehmen
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a292501.html


----------



## N-Traxx (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gern 2 karten kaufen 2x 9800 gtx und 1066 ram 4gb



Da sind aber ein 8800GTX SLi Bundle schneller.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Goliath110 am 03.05.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dragoon123 am 03.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habe mir mal einen zusammen gestellt 

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/kuf3vw2d/Rechner.JPG


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N-Traxx am 03.05.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry meine ich auch


----------



## N-Traxx (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Goliath110 am 03.05.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dragoon123 am 03.05.2008 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Board braucht aber DDR3 Speicher, da würde ich den empfehlen.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=251678&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1333


Hab ich auch, der ist unglaublich schnell. Und jetzt auch noch billiger als letzte Woche


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Goliath110 am 03.05.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Board-Wahl bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden da es für knapp 15€ mehr ein X48 DQ6 gibt



Um Gottes Willen, was willst du mit einem DDR3 Board? Hast du soviel Geld oder willst du nur Dein EGO ein bissel auf Vordermann bringen? DDR3 bringt gar nichts und ist noch nicht mal schneller als DDR2. Bleibt bei einem X38 Board und gut ist.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N-Traxx am 03.05.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Goliath110 am 03.05.2008 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das Board kann auch ddr habe extra  nachgefragt hatte vorher das striker extreme 2 das kann nur ddr 3


----------



## Goliath110 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Es braucht *keinen* DDR3-RAM! Das X48*T* DQ6 braucht DDR3. Das von mir verlinkte X48 DQ6 begnügt sich mit DDR2


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

**edit


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute wollte mir in der nächsten Zeit ein neuen Rechner kaufen habe 2000 € zur verfügung. Nur den Monitor habe ich schon ausgewählt Samsung Syncmaster 226BW 22 Zoll Wide Screen für 235 €. Den Monitor Preis vom Gesamtpreis abziehen
> 
> MFG Gabba


In dem Fall würde ich auf die neue ATI & Nvidia Generation warten(paar Wochen/ Monate noch). SLI Grakas sind Müll  

Oder kauf dir jetzt ne gut & günstige Graka (ca.150 €) und tauschst die dann gegen die neue Generation aus.


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kauf dir jetzt ne gut & günstige Graka (ca.150 €) und tauschst die dann gegen die neue Generation aus.


Kauf Dir 2 x HD3870 im Crossfire Modus. Haste mehr von.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wann kommen den die neuen Karten genau ?


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, aber nur negatives: Hoher Stromverbrauch, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckler, doppelte Kosten aber nie doppelte Leistung usw..

Außerdem laufen 99 % aller Spiele schon mit einer Graka sehr flüssig +AA & AF


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wann kommen den die neuen Karten genau ?



Die RV770  Chips wurden zwar angekündigt, einen festen Termin haben die noch nicht. Soll wohl aber genau so günstig wie der aktuelle RV670 Chip sein.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hoffe die kommt bald


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber nur negatives: Hoher Stromverbrauch, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckler, doppelte Kosten aber nie doppelte Leistung usw..


Dann schau Dir mal den Stromverbrauch beim SLI an. Die verbraten weitaus mehr Strom. Treiberprobleme werden mit der Zeit behoben, jedenfalls ist mir aktuell afaik kein Fall bekannt, der sich mit Treiberproblemen rumgeschlagen hat. Mikroruckler sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Fest steht aber, dass sowohl Nvidia als auch ATI dieses Problem hat.


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, schau ich mir nicht an. SLI ist auch Schrott. Kein Fall bekannt mit Treiberproblemen? lol Wenn man Pech hat, laufen Spiele mit zwei Grakas langsamer als mit einer.


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, schau ich mir nicht an. SLI ist auch Schrott. Kein Fall bekannt mit Treiberproblemen? lol Wenn man Pech hat, laufen Spiele mit zwei Grakas langsamer als mit einer.


Da geb ich Dir mal Recht


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Da geb ich Dir mal Recht


Eine zweite Karte kann ja nachträglich immer noch gekauft werden, falls die Leistung wirklich nicht reichen sollte oder die nächste Generation sich verzögert. Aber jetzt direkt Corssfire oder SLI kaufen, würde ich persönlich nicht mehr. Der Zenit der G8 bzw. ATI3xxxx ist zu lange überschritten.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				N8Mensch am 03.05.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also die 8800 gtx hat Pixelshader 4.0 das brauch bisher nochgarkein Spiel daher würde ich lieber 2 8800 gtx nehmen weil die neuen Grafikkarten die jetzt kommen bestimmt PS 5 haben und das brauch wirklich keiner


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 8800 gtx hat Pixelshader 4.0 das brauch bisher nochgarkein Spiel daher würde ich lieber 2 8800 gtx nehmen weil die neuen Grafikkarten die jetzt kommen bestimmt PS 5 haben und das brauch wirklich keiner



2 GTX rentieren sich auf gar keinen Fall. Mit 2 8800GT bist du besser bedient und sind nicht unbedingt langsamer als 2 GTX. Außerdem kommt noch der hohe Stromverbrauch beim GTX SLI und die damit verbunden Kosten der beiden Karten. 2 GT´s bekommst du schon für 296

Die aktuell günstigste GTX is derzeit für 212 zu haben.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habe hier ein test von 2 8800 gtx im sli

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/bericht_nvidia_geforce_8800_gtx_sli/#abschnitt_einleitung


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> habe hier ein test von 2 8800 gtx im sli
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/bericht_nvidia_geforce_8800_gtx_sli/#abschnitt_einleitung


Die Tests kenne ich alle in- und auswendig. Es ging doch aber darum, einige Punkte zu beachten wie z.B.Stromverbrauch und ob es sich rentiert, sich 2 GTX zu kaufen, und nicht vielleicht doch den Gedanken zu fassen, 2 GT´s. Die fallen beim Stromverbrauch viel geringer aus. Solltest Du Dir vielleicht zu Herzen nehmen. Es sei denn Dir ist die Stromrechnung sch.... egal.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jop ist sie ^^


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> jop ist sie ^^



Dann brauchen wir auch nicht mehr weiter diskutieren


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau 2 8800 gtx im sli aber cpu ? quad oder Dual ?


----------



## apocalypt0 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde Quad empfehlen. Dual ist... nunja... fast schon wieder überholt


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				apocalypt0 am 03.05.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und welchen will einen der gut zum übertakten ist


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> genau 2 8800 gtx im sli aber cpu ? quad oder Dual ?



Q6600 Vergiss beim Kauf aber das G0 Stepping nicht wegen besser Übertaktbarkeit. (TDP) niedrigere Verlustleistung...(G0=95W) beim (B3=105W)


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




G0 Stepping  was ist das ?


----------



## apocalypt0 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup, den Q6600 (G0) würd ich auch empfehlen. Das ist im Moment die Traum CPU (vom P/L Verhältnis her)


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				apocalypt0 am 03.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, den Q6600 (G0) würd ich auch empfehlen. Das ist im Moment die Traum CPU (vom P/L Verhältnis her)


Du willst aber ein Gaming Rechner zusammenschmeissen, dann wäre ich eher für ein E8400 Der lässt sich auch super übertakten und läuft schon im Standardtakt mit 3 GHz.


----------



## apocalypt0 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> apocalypt0 am 03.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin für Quad    wenn er den auf 3GHz hochtaktet iss er besser bedient ^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> apocalypt0 am 03.05.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




steht irgendwie auch mehr auf dual


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Für´n Gaming Rechner brauchst du eigentlich keinen Q6600 aber durch das günstige P/L Verhältnis natürlich sehr wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für´n Gaming Rechner brauchst du eigentlich keinen Q6600 aber durch das günstige P/L Verhältnis natürlich sehr wärmstens zu empfehlen.




Ich bin überfordet Dual oder quad ^^


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin überfordet Dual oder quad ^^


Gaming Rechner -> Dual Core


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok danke ich nehme dual core


----------



## apocalypt0 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm ein Los. Oder nimm 2 Stöckchen. Der Kürzere ist Dual... Einfacher kannst dir nicht mehr machen^^   

Edit: So  ich bin dann mal Ruhig sonst hassen mich hier noch en paar leute xD


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke ich nehme dual core


Wenn du wirklich mit dem Rechner nur zockst (was ich kaum glaube) und keine anderen Arbeiten verrichtest wie z.B. Video-Encoding, Konvertieren von Dateien, MP3´s bearbeiten dann kannst du ruhig den Dual Core nehmen. Andernfalls empfiehlt sich der Q6600.


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				apocalypt0 am 03.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm ein Los. Oder nimm 2 Stöckchen. Der Kürzere ist Dual... Einfacher kannst dir nicht mehr machen^^


Der war gut


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Man man man, das ist ja wie auf einem Flohmarkt. 

"Kauf dir dies, nein kauf dir das". Bevor die Leute hier noch weiter mit "Kauf dir" rumschmeißen, sollte man überhaupt die Tatsachen zusammenfassen.

- Du hast ca. 1750 zu Verfügung
- dein Monitor hat 22" ---> weder Sli noch Crossfire, etwa eine 8800 GT reicht
- du willst einen gute Gaming Rechner, der bestimmt paar Jahre halten soll

Ich gehe davon aus, du brauchst alles von Prozi bis zum Gehäuse.

Ich Liste dir immer etwas auf und erkläre wieso und weshalb. Bei Fragen immer die Stelle mitquoten.
___________________________________________________

CPU: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=234277&tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=Desktop&l3=Sockel+775

Die P/L- Verhältnis passt hier einfach am besten. Du hast neue Architektur, 4 Kerne, also Zukunftssicher, die CPU lässt sich gut übertakten, macht wenig Abwärme. 
____________________________________________________

CPU Kühler :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=218011&tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=K%C3%BChler

Damit du später übertakten kannst, nimm lieber gleich einen guten Kühler. Auf  dessen Kühlblock kann man bis zu 3 Lüfter klemmen. An sich ist der Lüfter High-End
_____________________________________________________

Mainboard :
dieses 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=257178&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775
oder eins von denen 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=242753&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=242757&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775

Das Schöne dabei du hast einen X48 Chip. Das ist High-End, was Intel Chipsätze angeht. Du kannst zwar kein Sli, aber :

1. Du kannst FSB auf 400 MHZ hochdrehen, dabei wird deine CPU übertaktet und bei diesen Chipsätzen sind garantiert mehr drin
2. Die Boards haben DDR2. Du kannst gleich ein Board mit DDR3 nehmen, manch ein RAM kostet ziemlich wenig, dennoch lieber guten DDR2 nehmen.

und der X48 an sich hat viele Vorteile

____________________________________________________________

GraKa :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=255476&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA

Der Preis ist in Ordnung. Die GraKa wird dir alle Spiele auf deiner Auflösung flüssig darstellen. Du kannst natürlich eine 8800 GT nehmen und die Zeit bis zum GT 200 überbrücken, bedenke jedoch, dass sobald GT200 draußen ist, ist die Karte neu. Es werden garantiert irgendwelche Fehler kommen, Treiber und zu viel Wärme sowie Strom, sodass eventuell Monat später eine neue Reversion kommt 

_____________________________________________________________

RAM: 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=247985&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800
Corsair gibt lebenslange Garantie. Den Speicher kann man locker übertakten.
Wenn du XP nutzst, dann reichen dir auch 2 GB, bei Vista 64 Bit sollten schon 4 drin sein. Im Prinzip kannste auch, falls du XP hast, 2GB nehmen, aber bei diesen Preisen kann man doch zu 4 GB greifen. Nimm lieber 2 Module je 2 GB, weil manchmal gibts Probleme, wenn alle Slots belegt werden.

_____________________________________________________________

Sound: 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=149215&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Sound&l2=Karten
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=166521&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Sound&l2=Karten
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=166527&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Sound&l2=Karten

Ein guter Rechner, sollte guten Sound haben. Eine Xtreme Music oder Gamer reicht. Du kannst auch eine Soundkarte mit XRam nehmen (letzter Link), allerdings seh ich keinen großen Unterschied.

_____________________________________________________________

Gehäuse:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=242493&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Big+Tower
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=242491&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Big+Tower
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=169841&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Big+Tower

Das Letzte, wo man sparen sollte, ist 1 Mainboard und 2 Gehäuse. Nimm dir gleichen ein Big- Tower. Anhaltspunkte :
- muss groß und geräumig sein, damit du Kabeln gut verlegen kannst
- erweiterbar und leicht zugreifbar
- neue Sachen müssen locker reinpassen
- genügend Platz, wenn du Wakü haben willst
- der Luftstrom soll gut sein, vor allem 1 Lüfter hinten, 1 vorne, wenn mehr passen, dem besser
 naja und einiges, was mir nicht spontan eingefallen ist, kannste dir denken

____________________________________________________________

NT :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=191497&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=%C3%BCber+600+Watt
Im Prinzip reichen auch 500 Watt, dennoch, falls du dir dann mehr Hardware reinbaust und eventuell GT 200, musste ausreichend Reserven haben.
Enermax´s NT´s sind ziemlich gut, Hauptsache du hast genug 12 Volt Schienen mit 16 noch besser 18 Ampere und drüber

____________________________________________________________

Laufwerke :
Nimm ein Laufwerk deine Wahl 
z.B. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=219945&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Laufwerke&l2=DVD-Brenner&l3=Serial+ATA
den kann auch Lightscribe.
Greif gleich zu einem S-ATA Laufwerk. Blu-Ray ist noch zu teuer und unausgereift

_____________________________________________________________

Platte :
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=215617&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Festplatten&l2=SATA&l3=3%2C5+Zoll
Nimm eine S-ATA Platte. 500 GB und 750 sind preislich die beste Wahl. Bau dir gleich 2 rein, damit du genügend Platz hast. Bei Seagate Platten sind 7200. 11 etwas schneller, als 7200.10


Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte, nachfragen


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Na mal schauen, ob dies die Kaufentscheidung erleichtert^^


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Na mal schauen, ob dies die Kaufentscheidung erleichtert^^




ne bleibe bei Dual und 2 Grafikkarten


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ne bleibe bei Dual und 2 Grafikkarten



Ich hoffe wirklich, dass du fest entschlossen bist.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja bin ich jetzt mich wird die leistung schon umhauen haben bisher voll den kack pc

P4 2,66 ghz @ 2,9 
2 gb ddr 1 ram 400
radeon x850 xt pe
und ein 550 watt netzteil

damit kann ich nichts richtig mehr zocken nur COD 4 auf hoch recht ruckelfrei


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja bin ich jetzt mich wird die leistung schon umhauen haben bisher voll den kack pc
> 
> P4 2,66 ghz @ 2,9
> 2 gb ddr 1 ram 400
> ...




so schlecht is dein PC doch nicht


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Du willst bei 22" 2 Grafikkarten?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber gut auch nicht mehr


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> aber gut auch nicht mehr



Spar dir dein rest des geldes für wichtigere Sachen


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habe alles Auto, Tv, Konsole alle da


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Gabbagadnalf am 03.05.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> habe alles Auto, Tv, Konsole alle da



Wenn das mal alles ist...


----------



## No1-Obaruler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 03.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man, das ist ja wie auf einem Flohmarkt.
> 
> "Kauf dir dies, nein kauf dir das". Bevor die Leute hier noch weiter mit "Kauf dir" rumschmeißen, sollte man überhaupt die Tatsachen zusammenfassen.


Recht haste. Ich geb daher auch mal meinen Senf dazu, ich suche aber bei Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, Caseking und Alternate gleichzeitig nach dem jeweils günstigsten Preis für die Komponenten, da sich hier doch einiges sparen lässt.

Also, Konfig mit Dual-Core-Prozzi und 2 GraKas: 

CPU: E8400, boxed (Mindfactory.de - 153,27 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0029894 ) 3 Ghz Standarttakt und lässt sich extrem gut übertakten und bleibt dabei stets kühl, auf irgendwas über 3,6 Ghz takten und es gibt nix, was er nicht schafft (speziell Games).

Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14 (Hardwareversand.de - 49,43 € http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=17890&agid=288&ref=73 ) mit 1 Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E (Hardwareversand.de - 10,63 €  http://www3.hardwareversand.de/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=7981&agid=42&ref=13 ) in der Mitte. Ist schon fast bissl Overkill, aber so kannst du die CPU eigentlich takten wie du willst, überhitzen wird die so eigentlich nie. 

Mainboard: ASUS Striker II Formula (Mindfactory.de - 198,97 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=8074880 )Super ausgestattet, und halt mit der von dir gewünschten SLI-Option für die beiden GraKas. Flash aber das BIOS auf den neuesten Stand, da ein Bekannter von mir mit seinem Q9450 Probleme bis zum Flash hatte. Danach butterweicher Betrieb, und er hat ihn mit 450 Mhz FSB laufen. 

RAM: G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ (Mindfactory.de - 71,38 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=7886160 ) Hat PCGH selber letzte Ausgabe noch getestet, bekommt man ohne Probleme auf DDR-1066 und höher, ist dabei aber sehr günstig. Alternativ was von Corsair, auch top. 

GraKa: 2x XFX GF8800GTS XXX (Alternate.de - 199,00 € http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=JBXXLB ) 2 GF 8er GTS im SLI-Betrieb reichen in der Auflösung deines Wunschmonitors für absolut JEDES Spiel, auch Crysis läuft in der nativen Auflösung noch auf Very High und bei jedem anderen Spiel sowieso. Die GraKas sind von XFX außerdem noch leicht übertaktet für 10 € mehr gegenüber anderen Herstellern. 

Festplatte(n) : 2x Seagate 500GB ST3500320AS ( Mindfactory.de - 63,22 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0029111 ). Auch von PCGH getestet, so ziemlich die schnellsten 500er Platten, Preisleistung unschlagbar, leise, kühl, und mit dann insgesamt 1 TB genug Speicher. 

Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music (Mindfactory.de - 53,22 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0022499 ). Guter Sound sollte es halt schon sein, und für guten Spielerundumklang reicht die einfache Music-Variante. 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO-750W - Pro Edition (Caseking.de - 169,90 € http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-Dark-Power-BQT-P6-PRO-750W-Pro-Edition::6064.html ) Be Quiet! ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ein Muss. Ausreichend dimensioniert für jedes "normale" SLI-System und trotzdem schön leise.

Laufwerk: LG GH-20NSRB (Alternate.de - 34,00 € http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=236435 ) Naja, welches Laufwerk du nimmst ist eigentlich fast egal, ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass das hier relativ leise ist, und natürlich alles Brennen/Lesen kann, auch DVD-RAM. 

Gehäuse: ATX Big Enermax Chakra 5001 (Mindfactory.de - 107,86 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0026428 ) mit 1 weiteren Lüfter Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E (Hardwareversand.de - 10,63 €  http://www3.hardwareversand.de/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=7981&agid=42&ref=13  ) für die noch lüfterlose Rückseite. Nimm dieses Case einfach nur exemplarisch, habs halt selber verbaut in meinem mittlerweile Zweitrechner, und es gefällt mir persönlich. Auf jeden Fall solltest du einen Big Tower nehmen. 

Und natürlich deinen TFT: Samsung SyncMaster 226BW (Mindfactory.de - 237,28 € http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?mfinfo=0029621 )


Macht insgesamt gerade einmal 1.621,01 €. Hinzu kämen aber noch 4x Versandkosten, dann aber immer noch unter 1.700 €. Mit dem Rechner kannst  du alles ohne Probleme zocken, und leise wäre er noch obendrein. Ist aber nur eine Beispielkonfiguration. Eventuell könnte man das noch u.a. ein besseres Case nehmen, wie das hier ( http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Aluminium-Gehaeuse/Gigabyte-3D-Full-Tower-Mercury-black::7009.html ) für 319,90 € von Gigabyte. Sieht nicht nur edel aus, sondern ist auch noch ne ganz passable WaKü für die CPU mit drin, wodurch die Kosten für den CPU-Kühler wegfallen würden, und und und ... Beim Gehäuse hast du Dick Auswahl, den rest der Komponenten kannst du aber so belassen, weil sie gut zusammenpassen und sehr schnell in Spielen sind. 

MfG und schönen Abend noch


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

    Er wird sicherlich doppelt und dreifach Versand zahlen     insofern wahr Deine Mühe total umsonst.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				MSIX38 am 03.05.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird sicherlich doppelt und dreifach Versand zahlen     insofern wahr Deine Mühe total umsonst.


Nö, insgesamt betrachtet spart er trotzdem noch. Abgesehen davon gibts nicht alles bei Alternate 

EDIT @ Auflistung: Hab mich peinlicherweise bei dem Gesamtbetrag verrechnet, hab nen Lüfter vergessen ... sind eigentlich 1621,01 € ... ich Depp    Hat dummerweise schon irgendwer gequotet, kanns net mehr ändern ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

auch ein schönes gehäuse
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Big-Tower/Lian-Li-PC-A71-A-silver::7189.html


----------



## rEpLaYmEr (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*

Ich persönlich würde folgendes wählen:

Core2 Duo E8400 ca. 150€
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink ca. 50€

4096MB OCZ PC2-6400 CL5 SLI Ready ca. 65€

XFX nForce 780i SLI ca. 160€

XFX 9800GTX SLI ca. 500€

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer ca. 65€

2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ca. 60€

650W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 ca. 115€

Thermaltake Armor silber mit Sichtfenster VA8000SWA

22" Samsung SyncMaster 226BW ca. 230€

Gesamt: 1585€

Preise sind jeweils die günstigsten aus Geizhals.at/deutschland allerdings gibt es z.b. Hardwareversand, der is bei allem sehr günstig, oder auch der K&M Versandshop. Wenn du alles aus einem Shop holst, zahlste gesamt ca. 100€ und ca. 50€ versand schätz ich mal also dann *1735€*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 03.05.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 03.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen dank fürs zusammenstellen hört sich recht gut an


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				rEpLaYmEr am 03.05.2008 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde folgendes wählen:
> 
> Core2 Duo E8400 ca. 150€
> Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Heatsink ca. 50€
> ...




auch vielen dank finde die zusammnenstellung noch besser


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaming Rechner für 2000 €*



			
				Soldat0815 am 03.05.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ein schönes gehäuse
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Big-Tower/Lian-Li-PC-A71-A-silver::7189.html




das stimmt da bekommt man die festplatten sehr geil rein


----------

